# Casting distance



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been out the last couple of days fishing Grayton Beach, and I landed two hardheads (nasty things) right before sunset tonight, but I have a question for you wise ones out there.

How far out do you actually need to be to have the best chance of catching pomps, redfish,and whting? I have a nine foot rod and have been chunking 4oz pyramids after wading out to my waist and I just dont feel like I am getting out far enough. Any advice would be nice, maybe I am out far enough and just havent been on the fish lately. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

100 yards plus is usually a good distance. If you really want to get out there kayak out with your baits and drop them off as far out as you want. Completely eliminate the whole casting issue. If not then just get past the first sand bar as far as possible.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It really depends on the section of beach you are fishing. In some areas, the pompano may be running 10yds off the sand or as far as 100yds.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Distance isnt everything. I dont ever get wet when I Pompano fish


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea I never wade to pomp fish. Find a good cut and place your baits on various positions throughout the cut. When you get a bite it will show you where the fish are holding then you can move your other baits to that area. It's not distance it's location.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know how many times we have gotten too close to the beach in the boat and almost had a bad day. I like to fish right up against that first bar. Just me though. Spend your efforts learning to read water and spot the fleas if you want pompano.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with Freespool and sniperpeeps. As a matter fact, my first pomp, sheephead, and a big-ass useless black drum was on my 7ft ugly-stick caught at Johnson Beach. All caught in peeled shrimp and/or fleas. I usually use double-dropper rig.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Your probably wading where your bait needs to be laying. Look for points on the beach. Watch water run back out on the backside of the point it will be deeper here.bait needs to just where you stop seeing the water flowing back out.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Last time I really tore whiting up most were caught just where the water was breaking maybe 10 yards off the beach. Caught a big spade fish and small shark in the same spot.


----------

